# Low temperature ?change thermostat



## jwphillips (Feb 12, 2015)

Just resurrected my classic after years of relative non-use. Coffee produced is warm but seems on the cool side. Boiler light goes on and off a few times but seems to be red and stable within a few minutes which seems suspiciously quick. I measured temp in a cup at 55C only.

I presume this is much too cool and I have a dodgy thermostat. Would this presumption seem reasonable? If so is changing the thermostat a reasonably easy job and where would I purchase one?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very easy to change and cheap to buy off eBay. Take the 2 screws out around the water filler spout, whip the top plate off. The brew thermostat is the one in the side of the boiler not the top. Use a 17mm spanner to unscrew it after pulling the cable connectors off. Fit new one, reconnect cables and put lid back on remembering the earth to the lid.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I've more than likely got a spare. Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Does it get up to temp for steaming?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

How long have you left it on for before taking the temp?


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

Is there not a more sensitive stat you could use so temp does not fluctuate so much. Not as costly as PID, surely worth it, if available.

Andy


----------



## jwphillips (Feb 12, 2015)

MartinB said:


> Does it get up to temp for steaming?


Steaming seems fine so I presume steam thermostat is fine. I had left machine to warm up for approx 15 mins before measuring temp.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jwphillips said:


> Steaming seems fine so I presume steam thermostat is fine. I had left machine to warm up for approx 15 mins before measuring temp.


Have you tried leaving it on for at least 30 mins and take the temp then?

Are you taking the temp using the styrofoam test.

Apologies if I'm trying to teach your granny to suck eggs but thought I'd rule everything out before you take spanners to your Classic.


----------



## jwphillips (Feb 12, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have you tried leaving it on for at least 30 mins and take the temp then?
> 
> Are you taking the temp using the styrofoam test.
> 
> Apologies if I'm trying to teach your granny to suck eggs but thought I'd rule everything out before you take spanners to your Classic.


Not tried 30 mins yet but isn't that rather a long time to reasonably wait? Happy to be taught how to suck eggs - was using a jam thermometer!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can seem like an eternity but I used to leave my Classic a min of 30 mins to warm up. My current HX 45mins.

If you scroll down on this guide it goes through a test you can do to determine the brew temp

http://www.coffeecrew.com/gear-equipment-coffee/learn-the-ways-of-the-bean/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step


----------

